
No, Facebook did not patent secretly turning your phone mics on when it hears TV - glenstein
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/28/17514968/facebook-patent-rumor-phone-microphone-tv-ads
======
DyslexicAtheist
_> There are some parts of the specification that describe triggering
microphones with a silent-to-humans sound, but again, the specification does
not matter. Just the claims._

nitpicking.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
and how would one know in practice? Android doesn't even tell you until you if
an app access the microphone (while app is in the background) until upcoming
Android-P:

[https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/7/17091104/android-p-
prevent...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/7/17091104/android-p-prevents-
apps-using-mic-camera-idle-background)

The whole Data over Sound space needs a standard:

[https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5129591ae4b0fd698ebf6...](https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5129591ae4b0fd698ebf65c0/t/5941371ff7e0ab31c3720431/1497446177106/Chirp+-+DA+White+Paper+Final.pdf)

If it isn't facebook it's going to be others (SilverPush, Drawbridge, Flurry
(now Yahoo), ...)

